# Help with possible pregnancy?



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I apologize, but this is going to be very long as I want to make sure I get every detail in there.

My grandmother has always loved malteses and currently has four dogs; 

Mitzi, a 14 1/2 year old, 13 lb, female miniature poodle 
Buffy, a 4 1/2 year old, 13 lb, male pomeranian
Dobie, a 1 1/2 year old, 14 lb, male pekingese
and Jodi, a 1 year 3 month old, 6 1/2-7 lb, female maltese.

Anyway, Dobie has always been interested in Jodi, since he first realized she was a girl (her first heat at about 8 months... I think). Dobie was also becoming very aggressive towards Buffy, so she had him neutered about 4 months ago. However, she didn't have Buffy neutered because he had no interest in Jodi. But, she has been in heat for about 3 weeks now, so it should be ending soon. Buffy has been EXTREMELY interested in her and my my grandmother has caught Buffy trying to mate with Jodi before, but luckily has stopped him before anything happened (as far as she knew)... by that, I mean she yelled at him before he actually mated, not removing him from her as she knows very well that that is not safe and can actually harm the dogs. My mom and I warned her that she had to carry Jodi around with her at all times, so she did, but one time, about 2 weeks ago, I guess she forgot to bring Jodi with her when she went to the kitchen, and while she was in there, she heard Jodi yelp, so she rushed over to her and saw Buffy right next to her, but we don't know if he could get her pregnant that fast. Also, Jodi's vaginal area has been VERY swollen, but we assumed that was just because she was in heat.

My grandma finally had had enough, and got Buffy neutered last Thursday (so, a week ago today), but she understands he is still fertile for 30 days after his neutering. So, until then, my grandma says she is putting doggy diapers on Jodi at all times (however, it doesn't appear they are on her much even though she doesn't mind them). My mom and I were at her house yesterday and she told us that Jodi appeared as though she had nipples. So, we turned her upside down, and sure enough, she definitely has nipples. Her nipples are very swollen and strangely enough (well, at least I have never seen it before) seem to be a little blue-ish/purple-ish underneath. Is that supposed to happen?

I know about false pregnancy as my pomeranian (not my grandma's) has had a couple of them before even though she never had access to a male. I read about the false pregnancy and how to tell the difference between a false pregnancy and a real one, and I read on several different websites that a female dog will go through a false pregnancy about 5 weeks after her heat has ended (about when her due date would be if she was actually pregnant) and Jodi is still in heat, so it couldn't be a false pregnancy.


I was hoping to get some opinions of if you think she is pregnant and/or the likeliness of her being pregnant and any suggestions you may have (please not abortion, my grandmother would never do that) of how to take care of Jodi, any vitamins or special care for her. My grandmother will go the vet when the vet thinks she would be able to see puppies in an ultrasound, but I find it is always good to get personal opinions as well.

Also, if Jodi is pregnant, it would be by Buffy, since Dobie was neutered too long ago for him to be the father. So, the size difference between the two is pretty distinct (6 1/2-7 pounds for Jodi vs. 13-14 pounds for Buffy) and I know in a real breeding situation, the male should always be smaller than the female, however, in this situation, the male is double the size of the female. So, do you think there would be a huge problem or if she would just need a C-section or if she would be perfectly fine.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much. I look forward to seeing the replies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to call your vet and find out how early he can tell if Jodi is pregnant. If she is pregnant by a male who is twice her size, she cannot deliver safely. Your grandmother may not believe in abortion, but she won't have a choice if she doesn't want to lose Jodi. Your vet will have to spay her asap.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734939


> You need to call your vet and find out how early he can tell if Jodi is pregnant. If she is pregnant by a male who is twice her size, she cannot deliver safely. Your grandmother may not believe in abortion, but she won't have a choice if she doesn't want to lose Jodi. Your vet will have to spay her asap.[/B]


This is good information, someone should take Jodi to the vet ASAP.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734939


> You need to call your vet and find out how early he can tell if Jodi is pregnant. *If she is pregnant by a male who is twice her size, she cannot deliver safely*. Your grandmother may not believe in abortion, but she won't have a choice if she doesn't want to lose Jodi. Your vet will have to spay her asap.[/B]


Is this because she is a maltese or just because of the size because I once had a dog that was impregnated by a dog more than double her size and she didn't need a C-section or anything. She was perfectly normal and had no comlications whatsoever.

So, is the reason you say that because she is a Maltese or is it because of Buffy's size?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734953


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734939





> You need to call your vet and find out how early he can tell if Jodi is pregnant. *If she is pregnant by a male who is twice her size, she cannot deliver safely*. Your grandmother may not believe in abortion, but she won't have a choice if she doesn't want to lose Jodi. Your vet will have to spay her asap.[/B]


Is this because she is a maltese or just because of the size because I once had a dog that was impregnated by a dog more than double her size and she didn't need a C-section or anything. She was perfectly normal and had no comlications whatsoever.

So, is the reason you say that because she is a Maltese or is it because of Buffy's size?
[/B][/QUOTE]

The correct answer to your question.....All of the above.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Also, it seems that it would be awfully early for Jodi to have nipples that are that noticable. The very farthest she could be is 3 weeks but it could be as recent as a couple of days. I don't think she would be showing nipples that early.

What would be the reasons for seeing nipples this soon? Do dogs just get nipples this early (I have never noticed them this early... in fact, I have not noticed them until very close to the delivery date). Thanks for the fast responses.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese and other toy breed dogs are at a high risk of c-sections and complications in even the most carefully planned pregnancies. 

You need to contact your vet asap and make arrangements to have Jodi spayed if she is pregnant.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She really does need to be spayed.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just get Jodi to the vet ASAP and no doubt he will confirm all the good information you have been given above, including spaying ASAP - repeat, ASAP!


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I have pictures I want to load. How do I load them?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735043


> I have pictures I want to load. How do I load them?[/B]



You have to use a photo hosting service such as photo-bucket (they have free accounts). Once you have an account, you upload the pictures there. They will show you the picture with several types of tags. Copy the one called "IMG Code". All you have to do is paste that unchanged.

There is another way for members, but since you aren't a member, I'll not confuse you with that detail.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735049


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735043





> I have pictures I want to load. How do I load them?[/B]



You have to use a photo hosting service such as photo-bucket (they have free accounts). Once you have an account, you upload the pictures there. They will show you the picture with several types of tags. Copy the one called "IMG Code". All you have to do is paste that unchanged.

There is another way for members, but since you aren't a member, I'll not confuse you with that detail.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Thank you. Here are the pics. Do you notice the blueness to her nipples in the pictures? The last picture shows it the most. Do you think that is a sign of pregnancy or something else? If not pregnancy, what do you think it is? All opinions are appreciated.

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr171/a...odi/Jodi002.jpg

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr171/a...odi/Jodi006.jpg

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr171/a...odi/Jodi007.jpg

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr171/a...odi/Jodi009.jpg

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr171/a...odi/Jodi015.jpg


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to take her to your vet to find out if she is pregnant.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wrong line! ;-) Just for the record, use the image code line "IMG Code"


Keep track of when you think this could have happened. Then count forward 45 days. At 45 days, the babies bones, if there are any, become calcified and will be visible on an x-ray. Two or three weeks before that, an ultra sound will show them.


Don't start doing prenatal care on your own... like giving her vitamins. If you think she is pregnant, then take her to the vet in the next couple weeks. You will probably notice slight behavior changes too.

Just make sure she eats well and later on, that may include some canned food just to insure she eats enough. If she is pregnant and delivers, her caloric requirements will go sky high after delivery.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just take her to the vet.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735054


> You need to take her to your vet to find out if she is pregnant.[/B]


I understand that. We will, but it is too soon for the puppies to show up on an ultrasound. They will not show up until AT LEAST 28 days of pregnancy and at she is, at very most, almost 3 weeks.

She will be bringing Jodi to the vet when the vet will be able to tell, but she has talked to her vet and her vet knows everything (size difference and all) and hasn't freaked out about complications or anything and told my grandmother to wait until she comes in because otherwise she will be wasting her money on a blank ultrasound and maybe even think she isn't pregnant when she really is.

Based on the pictures, what would you say?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


good point :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


 :thmbup: 

If it were my dog, I would go ahead and schedule her spay and not wait 28 days.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe one of the breeders here will be able to tell by the pictures..or maybe Dr. Jaimie. I would think something is up with the way her nipples look. 

Please make sure she gets fixed at some point in the near future. This is the reason we have a pet over population problem. If people would just fix their dogs there wouldn't be millions put to sleep each year.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Girls in season have prominant nipples. They can even have a little clear fluid or milk in them. One mating can result in pregnancy. Just humping her, can result in pregnacy. Do what Steve told you. There isn't anything that is SAFE to do about a pregnacy. It's better to let it go ahead and have pups if that is the case. It's up to your grandmother to decide what she wants to do. You cannot spay at this time. With a girl in season, they become very good hodinni's. The male becomes very inventive to get to the girl. Males will fight each other over a female, in fact she might instigate it. 

There is a powder you can get that nulifies the odor of a female in heat and stop the males from raging at each other. Http://www.nogc.com/ It's called "pet Powder". Just put some on her vaginal area about 3 or 4 times a day or after every time she pees. 

Some signs of pregnacy in dogs is the same as in women. Lethargy, morning sickness, and change in the way she normally is. Good luck with all this. 

Tina


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


I know that. This is not my dog and I am just doing someone else a favor. I am trying to help someone else out and would just appreciate any help from someone's PERSONAL EXPERIENCE!!!! For example, if someone here has bred their maltese and had noticed blue-ish nipples early on in pregnancy, they could tell me that and it would HELP!

I wanted to hear based on what I said if any of you thought she was pregnant. That is the kind of help that would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 27 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735076


> Girls in season have prominant nipples. They can even have a little clear fluid or milk in them. One mating can result in pregnancy. Just humping her, can result in pregnacy. Do what Steve told you. There isn't anything that is SAFE to do about a pregnacy. It's better to let it go ahead and have pups if that is the case. It's up to your grandmother to decide what she wants to do. You cannot spay at this time. With a girl in season, they become very good hodinni's. The male becomes very inventive to get to the girl. Males will fight each other over a female, in fact she might instigate it.
> 
> There is a powder you can get that nulifies the odor of a female in heat and stop the males from raging at each other. Http://www.nogc.com/ It's called "pet Powder". Just put some on her vaginal area about 3 or 4 times a day or after every time she pees.
> 
> ...


Tina, since the male is not a Maltese and twice her size, wouldn't the vet spay her if she is pregnant? I know we've had a couple of really small Yorkies on another forum with accidental pregnancies who were spayed immediately because of the high risk.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 26 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735075


> Maybe one of the breeders here will be able to tell by the pictures..or maybe Dr. Jaimie. I would think something is up with the way her nipples look.
> 
> Please make sure she gets fixed at some point in the near future. This is the reason we have a pet over population problem. If people would just fix their dogs there wouldn't be millions put to sleep each year.[/B]


Yes, I know that. However, Jodi is my grandmother's BABY!!!!!!!!!! Somebody very close to her has experienced a terrible situation in which they were trying to help the pet overpopulation situation and brought their dog in to get neutered. The dog never woke up from the anesthesia. That has scared my grandmother senseless, so she hasn't done it.

BTW, thank you for "Dr. Jaimie". Hopefully, they might see this and help me out a little.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


I honestly don't mean to poke fun, but no sh*t ~ LOL

I'm not really sure if this is the Grandma's dog, or the OP's dog. Either way, I would schedule a spay.
If it's your Grandma's dog, then you have done all you can. Your Grandma needs to see a vet, and make
up her own mind. Or, have your Grandma join this forum, or perhaps, read the threads posted.

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735071


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062





> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


 :thmbup: 

If it were my dog, I would go ahead and schedule her spay and not wait 28 days.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, I sooo agree with you, and Linda. Yet, it was already stated "Grandma" won't do that. 

My advice to the OP would be, EDUCATE YOUR GRANDMA!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

In most instances, no. It's too dangerous to spay when they are in season. More bleeding. In reallity a pom isn't much bigger than a Maltese. If they are bred to size. A girl can deliver pups from larger males without any problems. It depends on the girl. 

Tina


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735054


> You need to take her to your vet to find out if she is pregnant.[/B]


 :amen:

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


What she said!!!


Ok, You need to take Jodi to see a vet* first thing *tomorrow morning. She needs immediate medical attention from a veterinarian. Second, the best advice you can give to your grandma or that "someone" you are "doing a favor" for is to tell that person *all *pet dogs should be spayed and neutered especially since they cohabitate. Period. Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 27 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735085


> In most instances, no. It's too dangerous to spay when they are in season. More bleeding. In reallity a pom isn't much bigger than a Maltese. If they are bred to size. A girl can deliver pups from larger males without any problems. It depends on the girl.
> 
> Tina[/B]


But this Pom is 13 pounds! I know it is not ideal to spay too soon after a heat, but surely that is safer than risking this one year old's life?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735084


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062





> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


I honestly don't mean to poke fun, but no sh*t ~ LOL

I'm not really sure if this is the Grandma's dog, or the OP's dog. Either way, I would schedule a spay.
If it's your Grandma's dog, then you have done all you can. Your Grandma needs to see a vet, and make
up her own mind. Or, have your Grandma join this forum, or perhaps, read the threads posted.

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735071


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062





> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


 :thmbup: 

If it were my dog, I would go ahead and schedule her spay and not wait 28 days.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, I sooo agree with you, and Linda. Yet, it was already stated "Grandma" won't do that. 

My advice to the OP would be, EDUCATE YOUR GRANDMA!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is NOT my dog. This is my grandmother's dog. She does not believe in abortion. She does not have a computer, so she could not come onto the forum, hence the reason I am on here for her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 27 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735086


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735054





> You need to take her to your vet to find out if she is pregnant.[/B]


 :amen: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


What she said!!!


Ok, You need to take Jodi to see a vet* first thing *tomorrow morning. She needs immediate medical attention from a veterinarian. Second, the best advice you can give to your grandma or that "someone" you are "doing a favor" for is to tell that person *all *pet dogs should be spayed and neutered especially since they cohabitate. Period. Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: I agree. Surely get a vet's opinion, and if needed, then off to a specialist. 

And yep, tell Grandma to have all her pets spayed/neutered. Spread the word. Start with "Grandma".


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735086


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735054





> You need to take her to your vet to find out if she is pregnant.[/B]


 :amen:

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735062


> I don't mean to sound silly, but if your vet can't tell you, we as laymen certainly wouldln't be able to.[/B]


What she said!!!


Ok, You need to take Jodi to see a vet* first thing *tomorrow morning. She needs immediate medical attention from a veterinarian. Second, the best advice you can give to your grandma *or that "someone" you are "doing a favor" for *is to tell that person *all *pet dogs should be spayed and neutered especially since they cohabitate. Period. Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is absolutely not my dog. I am not using the whole "my best friend's situation" kind of thing. I have my own dogs and my own life. Iam doing her a favor. If you don't believe me, her is a picture of Jodi with my grandmother in the backround. If this were my dog, I would own up and say it.



















(yes, that is the possible father in the backround wearing the e-collar because of his neuter.)


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I know that having a procedure done on a pet can be terrifying. But at the same time a pregnancy can be very complicated and can wind up killing the mother and/or the pups. Not to mention all of the possible health problems that arise from not spaying or neutering. The best thing a pet owner can do for their pet is to spay or neuter.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 26 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735105


> I know that having a procedure done on a pet can be terrifying. But at the same time a pregnancy can be very complicated and can wind up killing the mother and/or the pups. Not to mention all of the possible health problems that arise from not spaying or neutering. The best thing a pet owner can do for their pet is to spay or neuter.[/B]


She does know that. Just nervous about it, I guess.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

from my limited breeding knowledge, her nipples don't look too swollen. Tina is right, being in heat does something funky with the nipples but I have a girl here who is about 26 days (if she took) and hers are bigger than that. i can take a pic for comparison, if you'd like. She has had puppies before though.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735108


> from my limited breeding knowledge, her nipples don't look too swollen. Tina is right, being in heat does something funky with the nipples but I have a girl here who is about 26 days (if she took) and hers are bigger than that. i can take a pic for comparison, if you'd like. She has had puppies before though.[/B]


A picture would help a lot. Thank you so much for that help. That's good to know. Thank you so much.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735110


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735108





> from my limited breeding knowledge, her nipples don't look too swollen. Tina is right, being in heat does something funky with the nipples but I have a girl here who is about 26 days (if she took) and hers are bigger than that. i can take a pic for comparison, if you'd like. She has had puppies before though.[/B]


A picture would help a lot. Thank you so much for that help. That's good to know. Thank you so much.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[attachment=49097:IMG_0789.JPG]

Not sure how much this will help you, I had bad lighting, LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=49098:IMG_0790.JPG]

And another shot.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117


> [attachment=49098:IMG_0790.JPG]
> 
> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> [attachment=49098:IMG_0790.JPG]
> 
> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]

By the way, I went onto your website for your maltese. And they are GORGEOUS!!!! Your dogs are so beautiful. Congrats on your champion as well!!!! Thanks for all of your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok i'm not about to get into a 'who's bigger' debate, I was just showing you a comparative view. Personally, the three girls I've had in heat (and one of them only was in heat once) have never had the bluish discoloration but every dog is different.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735123


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok i'm not about to get into a 'who's bigger' debate, I was just showing you a comparative view. Personally, the three girls I've had in heat (and one of them only was in heat once) have never had the bluish discoloration but every dog is different.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was NOT AT ALL trying to get into a "who's bigger debate". I said that I appreciated the picture. I am simply concerned about my grandmother's dog's health. If the blueish coloring is something to be concerned about, I wanted to know. Honestly, I would never get into a debate such as one as pointless as who's dogs nipples are bigger, just pointing out the differences that I noticed. Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 02:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735125


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735123





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok i'm not about to get into a 'who's bigger' debate, I was just showing you a comparative view. Personally, the three girls I've had in heat (and one of them only was in heat once) have never had the bluish discoloration but every dog is different.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am simply concerned about my grandmother's dog's health. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Then take your "grandmother's" dog to a vet. Sorry, this may sound crappy, but move on. Go to a vet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735125


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735123





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok i'm not about to get into a 'who's bigger' debate, I was just showing you a comparative view. Personally, the three girls I've had in heat (and one of them only was in heat once) have never had the bluish discoloration but every dog is different.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was NOT AT ALL trying to get into a "who's bigger debate". I said that I appreciated the picture. I am simply concerned about my grandmother's dog's health. If the blueish coloring is something to be concerned about, I wanted to know. Honestly, I would never get into a debate such as one as pointless as who's dogs nipples are bigger, just pointing out the differences that I noticed. Again, thank you for your help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think the bluish coloring is anything to be concerned with, honestly. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this! I think it is just your grandma's dog's reaction to hormones (just like humans) 

how is her personality? Has it changed? Sometimes if they are pregnant, they are a lot mushier and want to be next to you at all times. When did her heat cycle start again?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE


> Then take your "grandmother's" dog to a vet. Sorry, this may sound crappy, but move on. Go to a vet.[/B]


For the last time, JODI IS GOING TO A VET!!!! I have stated that over and over again. My grandmother is bringing her to a vet when the vet can do tests that would show the puppies if there are any.

I don't think you would want to spend an extra $1,000 on tests you know will be inaccurate, would you? The vet specifically told my grandmother NOT to come in until she says so because otherwise, she would be wasting all her money on a test that would absolutely be guaranteed to not have ANY results. We are taking the vet's instructions (who is ETREMELY reputable) and will take her to the vet when the time comes.

I was coming on here to get info that would ease my grandmother's mind until it was time to do tests and I have yet to get much at all of that. So, thank you to "Tina" and to "Max & Rocky" and sort of to "mimi2" for their help and to the rest of you, you could have saved both of our time and not posted at all.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735131


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735125





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735123





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735119





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735117





> And another shot.[/B]


Thank you for the pic. The nipples do seem bigger, however maybe what I am noticing on Jodi's is her milk sacks (is that what it's called?). I agree that your dog's nipples look bigger, but perhaps what I see is the blue-ish looking milk storage area that is bigger. Would that happen as well in a heat?
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok i'm not about to get into a 'who's bigger' debate, I was just showing you a comparative view. Personally, the three girls I've had in heat (and one of them only was in heat once) have never had the bluish discoloration but every dog is different.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was NOT AT ALL trying to get into a "who's bigger debate". I said that I appreciated the picture. I am simply concerned about my grandmother's dog's health. If the blueish coloring is something to be concerned about, I wanted to know. Honestly, I would never get into a debate such as one as pointless as who's dogs nipples are bigger, just pointing out the differences that I noticed. Again, thank you for your help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think the bluish coloring is anything to be concerned with, honestly. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this! I think it is just your grandma's dog's reaction to hormones (just like humans) 

how is her personality? Has it changed? Sometimes if they are pregnant, they are a lot mushier and want to be next to you at all times. When did her heat cycle start again?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, she is still in heat currently. It started almost 3 weeks ago. It is hard to tell if her personality has changed because she is always really "mushy" and constantly wants to be next to my grandmother. She is very clingy by nature. Like I said earlier, she is my grandmother's BABY!!!! So, I would have to ask her if she has gotten any clingier (if that's possible, haha). Thank you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I can tell by the photos that your grandmother's dogs are very important to her and I know she appreciates your efforts in her behalf.

I know absolutely nothing about breeding or gestation but if the breeders who have replied don't feel like the blueness might be related to pregnancy, perhaps you could just take her to the vet to have him examine her without the ultrasound. That shouldn't be too expensive and if there is something else wrong it would be a shame to wait.

I do hope you will encourage your grandmother to have the dogs spayed and neutered for their sake and also for hers. It must be very frustrating having to deal with those issues at her age. I know just the normal care of my two can get overwhelming (and expensive) at times.

Please let us know what the vet says. You might possibly pm Dr. Jaimie as well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735107


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 26 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735105





> I know that having a procedure done on a pet can be terrifying. But at the same time a pregnancy can be very complicated and can wind up killing the mother and/or the pups. Not to mention all of the possible health problems that arise from not spaying or neutering. The best thing a pet owner can do for their pet is to spay or neuter.[/B]


She does know that. Just nervous about it, I guess.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay then. What is your grandma nervous about? The pregnancy, or the spay?

What would ease my mind, is the very info you have been given. I would take the dog to a 
specialist, and have her spayed. That would ease my mind. And I believe in the best interest of the dog.

I honestly don't know what you want to ease her mind about. If she's pregnant, she's pregnant, if not, she's not.

And a quick check up, along with a few questions with your vet, would not cost $1000. 
I'm sure if he saw, first hand, your concerns about the blueish coloring, he could answer that question, along with
many others I'm sure your grandma has at this time.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 26 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735140


> I can tell by the photos that your grandmother's dogs are very important to her and I know she appreciates your efforts in her behalf.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about breeding or gestation but if the breeders who have replied don't feel like the blueness might be related to pregnancy, perhaps you could just take her to the vet to have him examine her without the ultrasound. That shouldn't be too expensive and if there is something else wrong it would be a shame to wait.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think I might contact Dr. Jaimie. Thank you. All of her dogs are fixed except for Jodi. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735142


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735107





> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 26 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735105





> I know that having a procedure done on a pet can be terrifying. But at the same time a pregnancy can be very complicated and can wind up killing the mother and/or the pups. Not to mention all of the possible health problems that arise from not spaying or neutering. The best thing a pet owner can do for their pet is to spay or neuter.[/B]


She does know that. Just nervous about it, I guess.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay then. What is your grandma nervous about? The pregnancy, or the spay?

What would ease my mind, is the very info you have been given. I would take the dog to a 
specialist, and have her spayed. That would ease my mind. And I believe in the best interest of the dog.

I honestly don't know what you want to ease her mind about. If she's pregnant, she's pregnant, if not, she's not.

And a quick check up, along with a few questions with your vet, would not cost $1000. 
I'm sure if he saw, first hand, your concerns about the blueish coloring, he could answer that question, along with
many others I'm sure your grandma has at this time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is the spay surgery she is nervous about. As I stated in an earlier post, she had someone close to her lose their dog because he never woke up from the anesthesia after a neuter surgery. I want to ease her mind about Jodi's nipples and other's opinions on the likeliness of her being pregnant. No, a quick checkup would not cost that much, however, there is nothing the vet could do as of right now. She would only be able to do something later on, so there would be no sense in a vet visit immediately. With the price of the walk-in visit, the ultrasound, the blood work, the x-rays, and everything else they would do, it would easily cost my grandmother $1,000.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414


> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I don't think she was planning on taking the Malt to the vet today.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735435


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414





> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I don't think she was planning on taking the Malt to the vet today.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, I was hoping she would change her mind. This could be a very serious situation.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735438


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735435





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414





> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I don't think she was planning on taking the Malt to the vet today.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, I was hoping she would change her mind. This could be a very serious situation.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree. If it were my dog I'd have her spayed asap and not wait 28 days to see if she is pregnant. At that point, they may not be able to spay her.  

I know she said her grandmother is worried about spaying her. I wish her vet or someone would explain to her that she is in much more danger if she is allowed to carry puppies from a male twice her size to term. She may very likely lose her girl. :crying:

I'm going to go ahead and post this link just in case they are reconsidering. It explains spaying a pregnant dog and points out that while it is more complicated and expensive, it is still less risky and less expensive than having puppies. Of course, this is a best case scenario that doesn't even deal with the huge vet bills from complications/c-section her grandmother could face because of the size of the puppies.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_pregn...ermination.html


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414


> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I let her know what you all said and she told me she would call her vet to tell her what all of you have said and see if she wanted her to bring her in. I haven't heard back from her yet. I will post what she decided to do when I find out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735460


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414





> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I let her know what you all said and she told me she would call her vet to tell her what all of you have said and see if she wanted her to bring her in. I haven't heard back from her yet. I will post what she decided to do when I find out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for doing that! And thank you for not getting too upset about some of the less than friendly responses you've gotten here. Just know it's because people are passionate about their dogs and it's nothing personal!!

i agree that there is little a vet can do now except spay her and yes, you'd be wasting your time and money on ultrasounds (been there, done that!) Unless your grandmother is willing to consider the spay (and terminating any puppies), there isn't anything to do but wait.

Good luck!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but here's a link to an article on mammary gland swelling in dogs. 


Mammary Gland Swelling in Dogs



A question for you - are you a PETA lettuce girl????????





Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735477


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735460





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414





> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I let her know what you all said and she told me she would call her vet to tell her what all of you have said and see if she wanted her to bring her in. I haven't heard back from her yet. I will post what she decided to do when I find out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for doing that! And thank you for not getting too upset about some of the less than friendly responses you've gotten here. Just know it's because people are passionate about their dogs and it's nothing personal!!

i agree that there is little a vet can do now except spay her and yes, you'd be wasting your time and money on ultrasounds (been there, done that!) Unless your grandmother is willing to consider the spay (and terminating any puppies), there isn't anything to do but wait.

Good luck!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I disagree. With the weight of the male, and the weight of the female, I do think an appointment is in order.

This would be a simple office visit. Not thousands of dollars. 

There is alot a vet can do, as far as advice (given the proper information).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735492


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735477





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735460





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735414





> Just checking to see if your grandma is back from the vet with her little Malt?[/B]


I let her know what you all said and she told me she would call her vet to tell her what all of you have said and see if she wanted her to bring her in. I haven't heard back from her yet. I will post what she decided to do when I find out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for doing that! And thank you for not getting too upset about some of the less than friendly responses you've gotten here. Just know it's because people are passionate about their dogs and it's nothing personal!!

i agree that there is little a vet can do now except spay her and yes, you'd be wasting your time and money on ultrasounds (been there, done that!) Unless your grandmother is willing to consider the spay (and terminating any puppies), there isn't anything to do but wait.

Good luck!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I disagree. With the weight of the male, and the weight of the female, I do think an appointment is in order.

This would be a simple office visit. Not thousands of dollars. 

There is alot a vet can do, as far as advice (given the proper information).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I am not disagreeing with that! But I thought the original question was whether we thought her grandmother's dog was pregnant or not and a vet cannot tell that this early, that is what I was agreeing to. Let's just hope her grandmother has a vet that won't tell her everything is ok when it may not be.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735486


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but here's a link to an article on mammary gland swelling in dogs.
> 
> 
> Mammary Gland Swelling in Dogs
> ...




What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

lettuce girl....if jodi has not seen the vet yet, why don't you email the bluish nipples photos to the vet? if anyone, he/she should come up with an explanation for this symptom.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735566


> QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735486





> I don't know if this will help you or not, but here's a link to an article on mammary gland swelling in dogs.
> 
> 
> Mammary Gland Swelling in Dogs
> ...




What is that supposed to mean?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Martha ~ It's her sign on name is Lettucegirl, so just a coincidence. I'm sure she's not affiliated with PETA, or she
would be against breeding/owning/or quite franky, any living animal ~ LOL

Or, perhaps, she's just a hot "lettuce" girl. http://www.lettuceladies.com/index.asp


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735566


> QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735486





> I don't know if this will help you or not, but here's a link to an article on mammary gland swelling in dogs.
> 
> 
> Mammary Gland Swelling in Dogs
> ...


 


What is that supposed to mean?
[/B][/QUOTE]



Martha, I wasn't sure if your question was about mammary gland swelling or lettuce girls. I think they're similiar topics. :smrofl: (OP's screen name is lettuce girl) 


PETA's lettuce girls






Joy


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My username is lettucegirl because I am a David Archuleta fan and his nickname with all of his friends is "Lettuce Boy", so I made a joke and called myself lettuce girl.

I don't know anything about lettuceladies or PETA, so, I guess the answer to that would be no.

PS - I have not heard back from my grandmother yet.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, I have a small update. My grandmother said she will call the vet to schedule a check-up for the vet to make sure Jodi is okay. She said she will do anything and everything possible to avoid aborting the puppies, but if it comes down to it, Jodi is more important.

My grandmother's vet is very reliable; and my grandmother trusts her completely. She has been going to her for almost 30 years. I honestly think that my grandmother would believe her word more than anyone's, even if she told my grandmother Jodi was having kittens, I think she would believe her, haha.

I have a simple curiosity question; what would the "check-up" you all insisted Jodi have entail? For example, if the vet can't tell anything about the puppies, what would go on at the vet's office?

Again, thanks for all of your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735594


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735566





> QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735486





> I don't know if this will help you or not, but here's a link to an article on mammary gland swelling in dogs.
> 
> 
> Mammary Gland Swelling in Dogs
> ...


 


What is that supposed to mean?
[/B][/QUOTE]



Martha, I wasn't sure if your question was about mammary gland swelling or lettuce girls. I think they're similiar topics. :smrofl: (OP's screen name is lettuce girl) 


PETA's lettuce girls






Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]


How funny. I AM a vegetarian, but I would NEVER do anything like that. What a coincidence, lol.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, my grandmother called the vet and said that she was told to make an appointment for Jodi to have a check-up. She was directed to her vet and she told her all of Jodi's symptoms and her vet told her to wait it out. She said that if Jodi's nipples go down in 2-3 weeks, then she was probably just in heat. But, if they stay the same, or even get bigger, then you know that she is probably pregnant and to bring her in.

So, basically, she told her to bring Jodi in for a check-up in three weeks if her nipples don't go down. And since she trusts her vet so much, that is what she will do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What will the vet do in three weeks if she is pregnant?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Did the vet have any opinion as to the blueness? Is that normal?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735700


> What will the vet do in three weeks if she is pregnant?[/B]


I don't know what she will do. It sounds like the vet will try her best to let Jodi carry the puppies (if there are any) to full term as safely as she can. It sounded like a short conversation, so I am not sure.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735707


> Did the vet have any opinion as to the blueness? Is that normal?[/B]


She said that there is a chance that it could be her just being in heat. But, it also be because her milk is growing and it is painful to her for her skin to stretch, causing blueness being bruises (however, it is unlikely). So, not much help, but noone could give great help for a while. :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735710


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735700





> What will the vet do in three weeks if she is pregnant?[/B]


I don't know what she will do. It sounds like the vet will try her best to let Jodi carry the puppies (if there are any) to full term as safely as she can. It sounded like a short conversation, so I am not sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How will he keep Jodi safe? If he does an ultrasound and the puppies are too large as they probably will be, what then?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735739


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 27 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735710





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 27 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735700





> What will the vet do in three weeks if she is pregnant?[/B]


I don't know what she will do. It sounds like the vet will try her best to let Jodi carry the puppies (if there are any) to full term as safely as she can. It sounded like a short conversation, so I am not sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How will he keep Jodi safe? If he does an ultrasound and the puppies are too large as they probably will be, what then?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would guess that at that point she would just do an immediate abortion or schedule a c-section at the very earlies the babies could come out and have a chance at surviving. My grandmother's vet understands how against abortion my grandmother is, and I think she is doing everything she can to prevent it. Her vet also understands how important her babies are to her, so I don't think she would do anything that she knew could hurt them. I am not the vet, so I don't know what her intents are... all I know is that she has been in the industry for about 35 years.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish I had better news, but I don't. I don't have any more of an update on Jodi, but other news (I'm sorry, I know this is a maltese forum, but it's not about a maltese.)


So, Buffy, the possible dad, was neutered last week. I went over to my grandmother's house yesterday since she asked me to check Buffy "down there" because her vet said to check on it to make sure it doesn't get swollen. Buffy is pretty feisty, so she asked if I could check him. I turned him upside down and he had broken his incision open completely (you could see EVERYTHING). And it was infected. So, she called the vet and they said that her vet had already gone home (it was about 9:15 at night) and she would have to bring Buffy in to the vet in the morning to get his stomach stapled.

She was supposed to take Buffy in to the vet this morning, but she called me this morning crying, telling me to come over and say good-bye to Mitzi, because it is her time to cross the rainbow bridge. She puts her dogs outside every morning to go "potty", and after going potty, they wait at the door for her. When she went to the door to let them in, Mitzi wasn't there. She was in the corner of the yard (which she never goes near), so my grandma figured she really had to go potty. Then she saw Mitzi barking at the gate, like she was trying to get through the gate, but she has never gone through the gate in her life, so she was clearly disoriented. She brought her inside and Mitzi was COVERED in poop (her back side). She had pooped all over herself. She gave Mitzi a bath and put her on my grandmother's bed to wrap a towel around her. She picked Mitzi up and Mitzi just pooped diarhea ALL over her. She cleaned herself off and put Mitzi down in the living room and Mitzi just laid down on her side with her legs stretched out (she has NEVER done that) and went to sleep.

So, as if it wasn't enough that her dog might be dangerously pregnant, but her neutered dog broke open his incision, and now, her 14 1/2 year old baby is probably not going to last another week. :-(


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 28 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735988


> I wish I had better news, but I don't. I don't have any more of an update on Jodi, but other news (I'm sorry, I know this is a maltese forum, but it's not about a maltese.)
> 
> 
> So, Buffy, the possible dad, was neutered last week. I went over to my grandmother's house yesterday since she asked me to check Buffy "down there" because her vet said to check on it to make sure it doesn't get swollen. Buffy is pretty feisty, so she asked if I could check him. I turned him upside down and he had broken his incision open completely (you could see EVERYTHING). And it was infected. So, she called the vet and they said that her vet had already gone home (it was about 9:15 at night) and she would have to bring Buffy in to the vet in the morning to get his stomach stapled.
> ...


So did the male get stitched/stapled up? Having diarrhea doesn't mean a dog is going to the bridge. And laying stretched out could simply mean the tummy was cramping and she was stretching out. Sounds like all three dogs should have gone in to see the vet.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Did Buffy make it to the vet? I agree with Pat, its sounds like all three need to go ASAP.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]

If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736001


> Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]
> 
> If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006! [/B]


So, in other words, we have a troll, trying to stir up trouble. Nice. :thmbdn:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Folks... I have taken pictures without setting the date properly in my camera, so I feel the need to caution you all about this...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736006


> Folks... I have taken pictures without setting the date properly in my camera, so I feel the need to caution you all about this...[/B]


Steve is right. My sister never sets the date on her camera,so they always have the wrong date.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736006


> Folks... I have taken pictures without setting the date properly in my camera, so I feel the need to caution you all about this...[/B]


i agree, mine aren't always date stamped appropriately either.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 28 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736004


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736001





> Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]
> 
> If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006! [/B]


So, in other words, we have a troll, trying to stir up trouble. Nice. :thmbdn:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay,to "LadysMom" and "yorkieville", you really should not have assumptions. I find it extremely rude to come to such a conclusion. Thank you to "Max & Rocky", "momtoboo", and "BellarataMaltese" for helping me out.

LadysMom, I think that is ridiculously out of line to come to a conclusion the way you did. I ran over to my grandmother's house with my SD card, took pictures with her camera, and left all within three minutes. I am sorry if you are so insulted by the camera having the wrong date on it. I find it pretty funny actually that you would assume such a pointless thing because of a date. My grandma, OBVIOUSLY, being in her 70s doesn't know how to work a camera very well and doesn't know how to set the date. I really think it's hilarious that you are so ignorant that you would think that.

If you wanted, you could set the camera date to the year 3050.

yorkieville, i am not a "troll". I simply came to this forum to help out my concerned grandmother. I would never have expected that I would be treated in such a way that I have been from you. The last thing I expected was to be called "a troll". I mean really, you think I am that much of a low-life that I have nothing better to do than make up such a detailed story to people I don't know? Puhh-lease!!!! I laugh at your comment as well.

Max & Rocky, momtoboo, and BellarataMaltese, I greatly appreciate you standing up for me in the way that you did. I sincerely appreciate it. I don't know why people would come to such a conclusion that I am "a troll" based on the date of a picture of a possible pregnant dog from a camera.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 28 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736026


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 28 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736004





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736001





> Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]
> 
> If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006! [/B]


So, in other words, we have a troll, trying to stir up trouble. Nice. :thmbdn: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay,to "LadysMom" and "yorkieville", you really should not have assumptions. I find it extremely rude to come to such a conclusion. Thank you to "Max & Rocky", "momtoboo", and "BellarataMaltese" for helping me out.

LadysMom, I think that is ridiculously out of line to come to a conclusion the way you did. I ran over to my grandmother's house with my SD card, took pictures with her camera, and left all within three minutes. I am sorry if you are so insulted by the camera having the wrong date on it. I find it pretty funny actually that you would assume such a pointless thing because of a date. My grandma, OBVIOUSLY, being in her 70s doesn't know how to work a camera very well and doesn't know how to set the date. I really think it's hilarious that you are so ignorant that you would think that.

If you wanted, you could set the camera date to the year 3050.

yorkieville, i am not a "troll". I simply came to this forum to help out my concerned grandmother. I would never have expected that I would be treated in such a way that I have been from you. The last thing I expected was to be called "a troll". I mean really, you think I am that much of a low-life that I have nothing better to do than make up such a detailed story to people I don't know? Puhh-lease!!!! I laugh at your comment as well.

Max & Rocky, momtoboo, and BellarataMaltese, I greatly appreciate you standing up for me in the way that you did. I sincerely appreciate it. I don't know why people would come to such a conclusion that I am "a troll" based on the date of a picture of a possible pregnant dog from a camera.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:back2topic: Soooooooooooo, have any of these emergencies been to the vet?


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736031


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 28 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736026





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 28 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736004





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736001





> Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]
> 
> If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006! [/B]


So, in other words, we have a troll, trying to stir up trouble. Nice. :thmbdn: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay,to "LadysMom" and "yorkieville", you really should not have assumptions. I find it extremely rude to come to such a conclusion. Thank you to "Max & Rocky", "momtoboo", and "BellarataMaltese" for helping me out.

LadysMom, I think that is ridiculously out of line to come to a conclusion the way you did. I ran over to my grandmother's house with my SD card, took pictures with her camera, and left all within three minutes. I am sorry if you are so insulted by the camera having the wrong date on it. I find it pretty funny actually that you would assume such a pointless thing because of a date. My grandma, OBVIOUSLY, being in her 70s doesn't know how to work a camera very well and doesn't know how to set the date. I really think it's hilarious that you are so ignorant that you would think that.

If you wanted, you could set the camera date to the year 3050.

yorkieville, i am not a "troll". I simply came to this forum to help out my concerned grandmother. I would never have expected that I would be treated in such a way that I have been from you. The last thing I expected was to be called "a troll". I mean really, you think I am that much of a low-life that I have nothing better to do than make up such a detailed story to people I don't know? Puhh-lease!!!! I laugh at your comment as well.

Max & Rocky, momtoboo, and BellarataMaltese, I greatly appreciate you standing up for me in the way that you did. I sincerely appreciate it. I don't know why people would come to such a conclusion that I am "a troll" based on the date of a picture of a possible pregnant dog from a camera.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:back2topic: Soooooooooooo, have any of these emergencies been to the vet?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, I just hung up with my grandmother asking her and she said she took Buffy to the vet and her vet wasn't there so she had to see another vet. That vet said, "Oh, well, that's normal. It didn't break open or anything. It's fine. It's supposed to look like that."

I KNOW IT IS *NOT* SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT!!!! My male dogs are neutered and they never had anything like that happen. So, they gave him an antibiotic and sent him home. I am not happy with that answer, so I told her to make an appointment with another vet to stitch him back up.

In regards to Mitzi, her back legs are very stiff and she can barely walk, so I don't think it is just a stomachache. We have been expecting her to go for a while, but she keeps hanging in there. She is obviously enjoying life. The vet said there is no point in putting her down unless she is suffering, and she didn't seem to be. It could be that she is just tricking us again, but she is doing things she has never done before. My grandmother is having to decide what to do because her vet isn't going to be in until Monday, so she is going to have to find another vet to go to.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736006


> Folks... I have taken pictures without setting the date properly in my camera, so I feel the need to caution you all about this...[/B]


Me too. And you better don't take the date on my pictures as accurate. There is a good chance it isn't.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

lettucegirl,

I apologize for making the assumption that you were a troll. :brownbag: But, over the years, we have had people come into forums and make up a story just to stir up trouble and get everyone upset.

I'll bet that's hard to imagine, isn't it? But it's true. There are people that get their kicks out of doing that type of thing.

They get everyone upset, either we "catch" them in their game, and they think they are very funny, or they disappear and we never hear from them again.

The wrong date on a photo has actually been one way we've known in some forums, that the story is not true.

Please understand, we are all so very passionate about these little ones. We've seen the horrors of puppy-mills, BYB's, people breeding their pets (not aiming this at your Grandma) and we get nervous when someone doesn't take a little one to the Vet A.S.A.P. under these circumstances, and I will tell you, why. These little ones can be fine one moment, and at deaths door, the next. They go down, that quickly. Over the years, I have seen more than a few people lose their beloved pet, because they waited just one more day, and I've watched them suffer the pain and guilt.

I can tell you that my first Yorkie hovered between life and death for 3 days and 3 nights, once, just 3 months before she was 9 years old. The Vet never expected her to make it. She lived to 13 years and 2 months.

I hope your Grandma will have her girl for awhile to come. I know the pain of losing one. They are irreplaceable. I lost my little one when she was 13.

I understand how your Grandma feels about abortion. I truly do. It wasn't long ago, I'd have argued in favor of letting her girl go through a pregnancy. But I had an experience awhile back that really scared me and brought me to the realization that it can be too great a risk.

My neighbors Poodle got pregnant. They had not neutered their male, or spayed their female. And to make matters worse, the female was from a pet store, so in other words, a "Mill" dog. And the male was a stray they had rescued. So Lord only knows what she might have thrown.

They found out FIVE days before she had the puppies, that she was pregnant. They did not know when she had mated. She and her husband had to work. So, I was the one to assist in the whelping. She'd never had a litter before. Her first pup was very large and breech. Believe me, when I tell you I was terrified. But, I was able to assist the puppy out and break the sac and get her breathing. It took me a long time to get her breathing. (I however, aged 10 years that afternoon). Mom delivered the next 3 just fine, but oh, Lord, if I had not been able to get that puppy out.........

Nothing in my 35 years of Rehabbing Orphaned Wildlife Babies prepared me for this event. And I never want to go through it again. I give reputable breeders a lot of credit. 

By the way, I now live next door to 7 Poodles. :smheat: (They are all neutered/spayed :aktion033: )

Sometimes I forget, as a former Wildlifer, that not everyone can just pick up the phone any day and call ther Vet at home.







QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Feb 28 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736026


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 28 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736004





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736001





> Ladies, I think the OP may be trying to put one over on us. [attachment=49161:angry.gif]
> 
> If you look at the pictures that were supposedly just taken of Jodi's belly, the date stamp says 10/21/2006! [/B]


So, in other words, we have a troll, trying to stir up trouble. Nice. :thmbdn: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay,to "LadysMom" and "yorkieville", you really should not have assumptions. I find it extremely rude to come to such a conclusion. Thank you to "Max & Rocky", "momtoboo", and "BellarataMaltese" for helping me out.

LadysMom, I think that is ridiculously out of line to come to a conclusion the way you did. I ran over to my grandmother's house with my SD card, took pictures with her camera, and left all within three minutes. I am sorry if you are so insulted by the camera having the wrong date on it. I find it pretty funny actually that you would assume such a pointless thing because of a date. My grandma, OBVIOUSLY, being in her 70s doesn't know how to work a camera very well and doesn't know how to set the date. I really think it's hilarious that you are so ignorant that you would think that.

If you wanted, you could set the camera date to the year 3050.

yorkieville, i am not a "troll". I simply came to this forum to help out my concerned grandmother. I would never have expected that I would be treated in such a way that I have been from you. The last thing I expected was to be called "a troll". I mean really, you think I am that much of a low-life that I have nothing better to do than make up such a detailed story to people I don't know? Puhh-lease!!!! I laugh at your comment as well.

Max & Rocky, momtoboo, and BellarataMaltese, I greatly appreciate you standing up for me in the way that you did. I sincerely appreciate it. I don't know why people would come to such a conclusion that I am "a troll" based on the date of a picture of a possible pregnant dog from a camera.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you, yorkieville, for apologizing. I understand your concern.

Over the last few days, Jodi's nipples have seemed to become a little more swollen than they were in these pictures (at least the lower four). Again, the vet did say that there was a chance it could just be Jodi's heat, but since it has been three weeks (or close to) since her heat started, she should be finishing now, which would mean that should be going down, not becoming *more* swollen. Which leads me to believe that she might BE pregnant. I will take more pictures of her nipples today as I am going over to my grandmother's house to do laundry so I can hopefully get help from you guys to see if they look more swollen or if it is just me and my imagination being paranoid.

And don't worry, after the little "incident" we had a couple of days ago, I changed my grandma's camera to the right date. I will post more pics later today.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Thank you lettucegirl, for accepting my apology and understanding my concern. I've been sick-at-heart over what I said.

I learned a valuable lesson. Never jump to conclusions. Every situation is different. You'd think I'd know better at my age. :brownbag: But, I guess we are never too old to learn.

I don't think your'e being paranoid. I think you love your Grandma, and you know how much Jodi means to her. So, you're looking out for her.

Is Buffy ok? I really hope so.

I'm really glad you came back and posted. 

Sheila



QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 2 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737335


> Thank you, yorkieville, for apologizing. I understand your concern.
> 
> Over the last few days, Jodi's nipples have seemed to become a little more swollen than they were in these pictures (at least the lower four). Again, the vet did say that there was a chance it could just be Jodi's heat, but since it has been three weeks (or close to) since her heat started, she should be finishing now, which would mean that should be going down, not becoming *more* swollen. Which leads me to believe that she might BE pregnant. I will take more pictures of her nipples today as I am going over to my grandmother's house to do laundry so I can hopefully get help from you guys to see if they look more swollen or if it is just me and my imagination being paranoid.
> 
> And don't worry, after the little "incident" we had a couple of days ago, I changed my grandma's camera to the right date. I will post more pics later today.[/B]


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, so I have some updated pictures of Jodi's nipples:

To refresh your memory, here are a couple of pictures from a few days ago of Jodi's nipples:











Now, here are the updated pictures:




























Do you guys agree? My grandmother has been telling me that her nipples felt bigger to her. Today, I went over to her house and I felt Jodi's nipples and I told her that they felt definitely EVEN bigger, so she looked at them and said, "Wow, you are right. They are *definitely* much bigger." I couldn't get great pictures, sorry, but at least I tried.


By the way, Buffy is doing MUCH better. She went back and saw her vet and her vet understood her concern and she stitched it back up. Thanks for asking. :biggrin:


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

By the way, here is the size comparison between Buffy and Jodi. The first picture is of my arm compared to Jodi. The second picture is of my arm compared to Buffy. And the last picture is of the two of them laying down together on my grandmother's reclining chair. Keep in mind in the last picture of the two of them together that Buffy *IS* a pomeranian, so he is made of mostly fluff. He really is not as wide and big-built as he seems. I tried to get a picture of him with my hands holding his "fluff" down, but, like I mentioned in an earlier post, he is pretty feisty, so he wasn't very happy with me doing that. When you look at that picture, just remember that he's a pom and he made of mostly fluff.

Please note: The dates on the pictures have been corrected. Hopefully, we won't have anymore problems.

Jodi compared to my hand:











Buffy compared to my hand:











The two of them together on the same chair:











Alright, I just thought I'd share them to show the size difference.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, lettucegirl.

Well, when my neighbor's Poodle, Princess, was p.g., it was her first (and last Thank Goodness, 7 Poodle neighbors are enough!  ) her nipples looked that way. The only thing we noticed is that they were bigger, harder and that same blue-ish color).

I think it's often hard to tell with first litters.

Jodi is tiny!

I'm so glad Buffy is ok. I was stunned that the Vets office had told Grandma to wait and bring him in the next morning. But, you never know who's answering the phone.

One thing, experienced breeders will tell you, is that it's not just the physical size difference between Buffy & Jodi, but what is in their backgrounds.

Many years ago, I had this discussion with a Vet. He said ANY dog can have puppies, as long as you know what's in the blood-lines, and even then, you can have a large throwback. He wasn't advocating my dog having puppies, we were discussing the benefits of spaying. I was having her spayed, and he was agreeing with me.

What does Grandma's Vet think?

Sheila


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970


> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she's half his size.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, honestly, 3MaltMom, I believe that I would know how big she is better than you do since I see her almost every day and, uh, you've NEVER seen her other than in a picture. The bottom line is, I know how big she is, you don't, and I don't appreciate you being a Smart Alec... and I certainly will not tolerate it. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

Jodi doesn't deserve to die because grandma is against abortion.
grandma is already responsible for this sad situation. not buffy!
is grandma sound of mind? if she is, it is time to put her principles aside and save jodi's life. if she's not, you take over lettucegirl. NOW!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738547


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, honestly, 3MaltMom, I believe that I would know how big she is better than you do since I see her almost every day and, uh, you've NEVER seen her other than in a picture. The bottom line is, I know how big she is, you don't, and I don't appreciate you being a Smart Alec... and I certainly will not tolerate it. I'll leave it at that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh really, now? *YOU* gave the comparison with *YOUR *arm. So did the "angle of the camera" make her small, and your arm
huge? On another note, did the "angle of the camera" make your arm small, and the male huge?

You bet your "smart ass" I know how big she is. *YOU* already gave us the weights of the dogs, along with your ARM.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738542


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she's half his size.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know that. I have stated that several times. You think that I don't know what half of 13 is? I didn't want to be rude especially because I normally am completely the opposite, but I am not appreciating the responses. I will state this for the last time. I DID NOT LET THIS BREEDING HAPPEN!!!! THESE ARE NOT MY DOGS!!!!

I don't AT ALL appreciate being ridicululed for something that is NOT at all my fault. I had no control over this. I KNOW that she is half of his size and that he is double hers!!!!

I came onto this forum to receive help, not insults. If you are not posting to help me, please *DO NOT* post at all. Thanks.


----------



## lettucegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738557


> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738547





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, honestly, 3MaltMom, I believe that I would know how big she is better than you do since I see her almost every day and, uh, you've NEVER seen her other than in a picture. The bottom line is, I know how big she is, you don't, and I don't appreciate you being a Smart Alec... and I certainly will not tolerate it. I'll leave it at that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh really, now? *YOU* gave the comparison with *YOUR *arm. So did the "angle of the camera" make her small, and your arm
huge? On another note, did the "angle of the camera" make your arm small, and the male huge?

You bet your "smart ass" I know how big she is. *YOU* already gave us the weights of the dogs, along with your ARM.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know what, I give up. You get what you want. I don't appreciate cursing. I don't tolerate being treated this way, so you get your wish. I am sorry, yorkieville, and to all the others that were nice to me. I would love to keep talking to you guys, however, I cannot with the way I am being treated. I apologize. 3MaltMom, you should be ashamed of yourself for being such a *JERK*. I feel very sorry for you because you must have had some horrible life to be such a rude and self-centered/self-absorbed kind of person.

My grandmother, Jodi, and I will handle this on our own and honestly don't need your help at all. Good-bye, "smart ass".



One last thing. To LadysMom, I am amazed that you are so immature that you could not apologize to me for making such a stupid assumption. I really cannot believe that you are that callow. You really need to learn from yorkieville and learn to apologize for your mistakes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738574


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738557





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738547





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, honestly, 3MaltMom, I believe that I would know how big she is better than you do since I see her almost every day and, uh, you've NEVER seen her other than in a picture. The bottom line is, I know how big she is, you don't, and I don't appreciate you being a Smart Alec... and I certainly will not tolerate it. I'll leave it at that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh really, now? *YOU* gave the comparison with *YOUR *arm. So did the "angle of the camera" make her small, and your arm
huge? On another note, did the "angle of the camera" make your arm small, and the male huge?

You bet your "smart ass" I know how big she is. *YOU* already gave us the weights of the dogs, along with your ARM.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I feel very sorry for you because you must have had some horrible life to be such a rude and self-centered/self-absorbed kind of person.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, don't feel sorry for me. Feel sorry for all the doggies in shelters/rescues/foster homes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, Deb has had a horrible life rescuing dogs from people who breed unscrupulously, don't fool yourself. Everyone who has tried giving you advice has done so SOLELY for the love of animals, and their health and well being. If you came here just for feel good and fuzzy responses you really came to the wrong place. We tend to speak our minds here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738574


> Please, no name calling as you leave us. [attachment=49416:byebye.gif]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I have followed this drama since it started. You came here asking for help, and opinions.
Sure the dogs aren't yours, but you got the knowledge and opinions of our best knowledgeable members. Some of the answers you either didn't like or agree with. Either way if you think you're being mistreated try out another forum and compare answers. But check your attitude before you check "Send", because it needs an adjustment.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Poor little Jodi :smcry: *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738574


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738557





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738547





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, honestly, 3MaltMom, I believe that I would know how big she is better than you do since I see her almost every day and, uh, you've NEVER seen her other than in a picture. The bottom line is, I know how big she is, you don't, and I don't appreciate you being a Smart Alec... and I certainly will not tolerate it. I'll leave it at that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh really, now? *YOU* gave the comparison with *YOUR *arm. So did the "angle of the camera" make her small, and your arm
huge? On another note, did the "angle of the camera" make your arm small, and the male huge?

You bet your "smart ass" I know how big she is. *YOU* already gave us the weights of the dogs, along with your ARM.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know what, I give up. You get what you want. I don't appreciate cursing. I don't tolerate being treated this way, so you get your wish. I am sorry, yorkieville, and to all the others that were nice to me. I would love to keep talking to you guys, however, I cannot with the way I am being treated. I apologize. 3MaltMom, you should be ashamed of yourself for being such a *JERK*. I feel very sorry for you because you must have had some horrible life to be such a rude and self-centered/self-absorbed kind of person.

My grandmother, Jodi, and I will handle this on our own and honestly don't need your help at all. Good-bye, "smart ass".



One last thing. To LadysMom, I am amazed that you are so immature that you could not apologize to me for making such a stupid assumption. I really cannot believe that you are that callow. You really need to learn from yorkieville and learn to apologize for your mistakes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh , I can be a very emotional person when I care for someone...your unkind words to two very special people, who believe me, can more then handle it, have tears streaming down my face. Your words just stabbed right at my heart.

How could YOU be so unkind? You have no idea what these two ladies give...

The baby girl is small...and she needs to be seen by the vet. Which has been stated over and over.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:w00t: Good Lord! :faint: 
Good thing I have stayed outta this thread   :brownbag:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 3 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738560


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738542





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738534





> QUOTE (lettucegirl @ Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738520





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737970





> :shocked: Oh my....Jodi really looks tiny to me, and I'm basing that on my dogs, not Buffy. I really really hope that she is not pregnant. :crying:[/B]


I looked back at the pictures and you are right. She does look really small in those pictures. It must be the angle of the camera or something because she really *isn't* that small. But, you are right, she does look VERY small in the pictures I posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes she is _that_ small, in comparison to a 13-pound male. She looks small, because she is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she's half his size.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know that. I have stated that several times. You think that I don't know what half of 13 is? I didn't want to be rude especially because I normally am completely the opposite, but I am not appreciating the responses. I will state this for the last time. I DID NOT LET THIS BREEDING HAPPEN!!!! THESE ARE NOT MY DOGS!!!!

I don't AT ALL appreciate being ridicululed for something that is NOT at all my fault. I had no control over this. I KNOW that she is half of his size and that he is double hers!!!!

I came onto this forum to receive help, not insults. If you are not posting to help me, please *DO NOT* post at all. Thanks.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, lettucegril.

If you haven't left us already, may I ask you a question? Are you feeling kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place with your Grandma? I was thinking about the fact that you said you had no control over this, these are not your dogs, you didn't let this breeding happen. Are you feeling torn between the fact that this is your Grandma and you were taught to respect her, and is Grandma being a bit "stubborn" over the fact that they are HER dogs? (No offense intended) But I have a Great Aunt who is 90 and is very stubborn. 

Sheila


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

closed until i have time to decide if its worth being open


carry on


----------

